# new guppy problem...



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

i just got 3 guppies (2 female 1 male) and the male hasent got the stick-like anal fin like my male platys and 'he' has a black spot like females do... lm begining to think that i got riped off and only got 3 females... can anyone help me? could there have been a mistake?... :idea: also my one of my red wag tailed female platys hasent had any fry as the other one has had 2 pregnanceys so far... is that a problem? :fish: :fish:


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

First lets make shur you can identify males and females. Have a look at this: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/livebearers/5316-how-identify-male-female.html

It is posible for you to have 3 females and not 2 females and one male. Remember lots of LFS employies hae no idea what they are doing. 

You other female platy has probably alredy had fry but you just did not see. If one was pregnant then the other was also.


----------



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

nop the male dosent have a “gonopodium” thing....


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Then its a female. Sory...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

anna338 said:


> i just got 3 guppies (2 female 1 male) and the male hasent got the stick-like anal fin like my male platys and 'he' has a black spot like females do... lm begining to think that i got riped off and only got 3 females... can anyone help me? could there have been a mistake?... :idea: also my one of my red wag tailed female platys hasent had any fry as the other one has had 2 pregnanceys so far... is that a problem? :fish: :fish:


Anna:

I am pretty much a novice with live bearers but:

I distinguish male guppies as smaller and with pronounced tails than females.

I distinguish male platys as much smaller than female plays.

TR


----------



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

oh well.... i'll get another one .... what is really strange is that it was in with the males. could it be pregnant by any chance?


----------



## Shi Xuan_ (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi,

If the males have been chasing vigorously, most probably the female would have been hit.

Shi Xuan


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

lol you can one of my 50 gajillion male guppies that keep reproducing in my tank ;D


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

I am old and obviously missing something here

BUT

how in the world can a male guppy bear fry?

TR


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

We have desided the male guppy that was bought is actualy a female


----------



## anna338 (Dec 28, 2007)

PROBLEM SOLVED!! i took it back and swaped it for a male  YAY! i also seperated the guppies from the platies cause they were being niped at!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats good


----------

